# plaques for horn mounting???



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

where can i get a few cheap ones? i live in orem, but work in sandy. Home depot doesn't have any. i don't want anything fancy just an ovel big enough to put a skull on and have some roudered edges.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen them at both Sportsmans and Cabelas. Cal-Ranch in West Jordan may have them too.

Do you mean the kind for deer antlers cut from a skull?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i looked at cabelas i didn't find any. maybe sportsmans. 

Yes, i have a couples racks just on skull plates. I want to just wrap the bone in some fabric and bolt it to a plaque.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

torowy...you might try the Trophy or Statue stores. Craft stores such as Michael's or Zims ( are they still around? )...not sure if you'd find them built in the hardwood you need though. 

Send TEX-0-BOB a PM...he might help you out. 

If all else fails, let me know. I can make up a couple for you, it won't be for a few weeks though.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i found some at a craft store. Joann's


----------



## roudy (Jan 20, 2009)

tru form taxidermy supply has some real nice plaques for mounting antlers or skulls on checkem out Redwood Rd and i believe about 1800 south on the west side of redwood.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You can order them online from Mckenzie as well.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I got them finished.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Swell job. Simple and they look good...


----------

